# Pork Shoulder w/Netting



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 20, 2008)

I decided to smoke a pork shoulder for a poker party I'm having this weekend and the piece of meat I bought has butcher's netting on it.

Wondering if it should be removed permanently or if I should use it to keep the shoulders together in the smoker.  I'm leaning on putting the meat back in the netting after I put the rub on, leaving the fat cap facing out.

I'd welcome any and all opinions.

This is my first smoke with Jeff's rub too.  Getting real excited about that!

Also doing chicken wings in the smoker too.  Did it on Labor Day and they were a hit.

Q-View to come when I pull everything out.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 20, 2008)

The netting is fine.  Butchers use it to keep the roast together.  Have you ever seen smoked duck, pheasant, etc.  They usually come smoked with the netting on, or removed just after the smoke and you can see the netting pattern on the meat.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 20, 2008)

I just decided to put the netting back on after putting some rub on the inside of both shoulders.  The Q-View should be pretty cool with the netting marks.

Time to go through my fantasy football lineups and start cutting up the chicken wings.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeppers!  Better show it off after ya done!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 20, 2008)

TBS is rollin' now.  Tried to get a picture, but you can barely see it.  Damn cameras.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 20, 2008)

Q-View






TBS






More TBS






Oh Damn






Wings w/Jeff's Rub and 1/4 cup of your favorite pilsner


----------

